# Triple H Burial Monologue



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously, this entire stretch during the Road to WM has been the best mic work he has had in this company.

Can't stop laughing


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: HHH best mic work he has had in his career*

Before tonight I'd say ya. Tonight is doing nothing for me. He's trolling the fans and it's predictable and dull to me.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

It's all about the game and how you play it. :hhh2


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:trips


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I liked it. They basically showed almost everyone HHH reportedly disliked and/or buried.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:trips3

Shit was great.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Magnificent promo tonight, which I think was done to hopefully stop the fans from jumping from Bryan to someone else after he wins the title. I don't think we'll have to worry about that since Bryan has been this over for a good 2 years now and it's translating in the ratings for his segments and merch sales, but it was certainly a nice touch. HHH is really getting Bryan more over during this feud and I'm loving every minute of it, but I do wish we could see a career defining promo out of Bryan tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Dude was always better as a heel. Not surprised people are jerking off to him like its 2000.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Forget Austin, Rock, Hogan, HBK, Taker and Cena

Triple H is the true GOAT of the WWE. 

My next set is going to be dedicated to that man. :hhh2


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Magnificent promo tonight, which I think was done to hopefully stop the fans from jumping from Bryan to someone else after he wins the title. I don't think we'll have to worry about that since Bryan has been this over for a good 2 years now and it's translating in the ratings for his segments and merch sales, but it was certainly a nice touch. HHH is really getting Bryan more over during this feud and I'm loving every minute of it, but I do wish we could see a career defining promo out of Bryan tonight.


If we believe that HHH video package, it looks like Bryan will be successful in TNA one day at least..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I like that the video included everyone (minus Kane) from that dreadfully awful 2003 Title reign that H went over... Sigh.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That was HHH's definition of foreplay.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Hawkke said:


>


:clap


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

i thought that opening was great. Talking about how ppl just want to be apart of something; they wont do anything.. that would require some effort, but they want to be apart of it.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I liked it. They basically showed almost everyone HHH reportedly disliked and/or buried.


except for one glaring, hilarious omission.

Please no one lock this thread, in all these Punk threads that pop up every day, or everything about Bryan coming up, we need a good old HHH hamming it up thread. The guy is magic when he is playing this character, the reason Austin and Rock were so successful, is because they were allowed to be themselves, with the volume cranked up. Austin WAS a beer swilling ******* that you could see in your local bar just brawling. The Rock WAS an egomaniac jock douchebag. HHH is NOT a biker wearing jeans and leather, HHH is NOT a limo riding, jet flying suit wearing flair ripoff. HHH IS a midcarder who did in fact marry well, does use his political power to stay relevant, and DOES view himself as the epitome of what a wrestler needs to be. In my heart of hearts I just know his dick grows 3 inches everytime announcers talk about him, or his video packages occur.

That Fandango was the most unnecessary hilarious thing I have seen in forever. Wtf happened this week? Kaitlyn interrupted Steph so she got lit up on Raw, did Fandango eat HHH's moistmaker sandwich or something over the weekend? What was the point of that hilarious burial? The Goldberg clip murdered me, "pretend to be invincible." Oh god I was audibly laughing, and thats something wrestling hasnt been able to do for a while. Goldberg believes his hype too, I bet he is gonna rage when someone tells him about this. 

No Austin, no Rock in his video. I will bet you 100000$ that he was begging them to put clips of them in there, but Vince used his veto power to say "C'mon Paul....we're already pushing our luck putting Angle, who could take you apart, and Steiner is so damned roid raged up and volatile that he might just kill you anyways, no need to have the audience laughing at you during your video........"


Bravo HHH, bravo


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JamesK said:


> If we believe that HHH video package, it looks like Bryan will be successful in TNA one day at least..


No worries about that happening man.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I would love to hear what the "Off The Ropes Show" cast has to say about it.

:skip


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

THANOS said:


> Magnificent promo tonight, which I think was done to hopefully stop the fans from jumping from Bryan to someone else after he wins the title. I don't think we'll have to worry about that since Bryan has been this over for a good 2 years now and it's translating in the ratings for his segments and merch sales, but it was certainly a nice touch. HHH is really getting Bryan more over during this feud and I'm loving every minute of it, but I do wish we could see a career defining promo out of Bryan tonight.


I missed it, what happened?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This old fucker coming out dealing dirt on the young roster does nothing for me.

I wish he would not have come back after End of an Era.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

CHIcagoMade said:


> I missed it, what happened?


Hunter showed a video package of pretty much everyone from his 2003 title runs


----------



## Four Winds (Mar 25, 2014)

I did enjoy what he said since it fits into his whole "reality era" schtick. 

The Fandango refernce was unnecessary, but amusing. At least he said the guy had talent though. It's similar to starting an insult with "no offense".

When HHH asked Orton if he could find the Viper again, I was actually hoping his response was that he wouldn't since he found the Legend Killer again. It would have set up an extra little feud with Triple H.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Four Winds said:


> The Fandango refernce was unnecessary, but amusing. At least he said the guy had talent though. It's similar to starting an insult with "no offense".


I don't necessarily think that was supposed to be a dig on Fandango, I think it was supposed to more about the crowds short ass attention spans.. which considering how long trends and angles used to run in the early WM days, sometimes for years. he was damned right.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

JamesK said:


> If we believe that HHH video package, it looks like Bryan will be successful in TNA one day at least..


Stop stealing tweets, brother.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

I thought it was great mic work tonight. HHH trolled the crowd, and got them worked up, plus shit on Orton & Batista.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

HHH didn't bury the talent, he buried the crowd - he doesn't want to give Bryan the rub of a lifetime, only to have the fans tire of him and move on to the next "terribly misused/underpushed guy" of the moment. If HHH jobs to Bryan and then Bryan wins the title at WM the wwe wants to make damn sure he has staying power - this was HHH sort of throwing down the gauntlet to the fans that "listen, you're going to get what you wanted here - you better stick with him".


----------



## Four Winds (Mar 25, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> I don't necessarily think that was supposed to be a dig on Fandango, I think it was supposed to more about the crowds short ass attention spans.. which considering how long trends and angles used to run in the early WM days, sometimes for years. he was damned right.


I would have agreed until he was put in a tag match with Sandow...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The promo was amazing. I couldnt stop laughing at it. I just want Bryan to mount a verbal counter punch to HHH. He is not a mute.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bow down to the - Bow down to the King! :trips2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Four Winds said:


> I would have agreed until he was put in a tag match with Sandow...


Been a pretty good match so far actually, we will just have to see who eats the pin. Just who I expected would.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

The mass burial was absolute gold. HHH/Steph know how to get under people's skin. This almost makes me give a shit about Wrestlemania.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This fucker is the #1 asshole in the world right now. 

Just look at this face :hunter


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Four Winds said:


> I did enjoy what he said since it fits into his whole "reality era" schtick.
> 
> The Fandango refernce was unnecessary, but amusing. At least he said the guy had talent though. It's similar to starting an insult with "no offense".
> 
> When HHH asked Orton if he could find the Viper again, I was actually hoping his response was that he wouldn't since he found the Legend Killer again. It would have set up an extra little feud with Triple H.


If the Legend Killer came back and took out HHH and Hogan--Bryan's "Yes Movement" would be over and he'd be flavor of last month.

Bryan could never be as over as The Legend Killer. And I'm not Orton fan.


----------



## Four Winds (Mar 25, 2014)

I just didn't see the point of pairing him with Sandow, especially the way he's been booked lately. That match was given more time than I anticipated though. 

It does make me wonder if there was some sort of plan for Fandango and the Rhodes brothers. I'll save that for a different thread though.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

WhyTooJay said:


> The mass burial was absolute gold. HHH/Steph know how to get under people's skin. This almost makes me give a shit about Wrestlemania.


I don't know if this wasn't just an ego stroke disguised as a way to create heat, but it was funny.

Then again, I wonder if CM Punk saw this coming and got out of dodge lol


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

That was funny as hell and i hate HHH


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Four Winds said:


> I just didn't see the point of pairing him with Sandow, especially the way he's been booked lately. That match was given more time than I anticipated though.
> *
> It does make me wonder if there was some sort of plan for Fandango and the Rhodes brothers. I'll save that for a different thread though.*


I can't wait to read it!


----------



## Four Winds (Mar 25, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I can't wait to read it!


Haha. Pretty sure that was sarcasm, but if I'm wrong it would have to be started by someone else.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

It was fine, but it's embarrassing how easily they're working the smarks with this. Everyone will be praising him over this for years


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

HHH has been absolute gold lately. Best part of the show.


----------



## Four Winds (Mar 25, 2014)

I can't imagine _everyone_ will be praising hm for years but to be fair it was an entertaining bit of work.


----------



## Shadewood (Oct 29, 2002)

HHH has always been gold to me, tonight him and stephanie were brilliant, ive actually started enjoying RAW again these days, hope they keep it up after mania


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

All he did tonight was tell the truth. Most of these people on here wetting their pants and posting 50 times a day about Daniel Bryan will tire of him and move on. Like Hunter said, people enjoy feeling like they're a part of something without ever actually doing any work. This "movement" is a prime example. 

Either way, I'm damn excited to see how this all turns out on Sunday. Anything less than a fatal four way match for the title would be a disappointment. Hell, Hunter and Bryan deserve to be in that match more than the two that were already in it. Bryan is the hottest thing going at the moment, and HHH has carried the majority of the promo work with all three of them. Both of them NEED to be added to the main event.


----------



## Shadewood (Oct 29, 2002)

KingofKings1281 said:


> All he did tonight was tell the truth. Most of these people on here wetting their pants and posting 50 times a day about Daniel Bryan will tire of him and move on. Like Hunter said, people enjoy feeling like they're a part of something without ever actually doing any work. This "movement" is a prime example.
> 
> Either way, I'm damn excited to see how this all turns out on Sunday. Anything less than a fatal four way match for the title would be a disappointment. Hell, Hunter and Bryan deserve to be in that match more than the two that were already in it. Bryan is the hottest thing going at the moment, and HHH has carried the majority of the promo work with all three of them. Both of them NEED to be added to the main event.


im holding out for a fatal four way too, bryan v hhh finishes in a double DQ or something, then they both go into the main event... it has to be, hopefully


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

HHH is the best Heel in the company right now.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

#realityEra


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Shadewood said:


> im holding out for a fatal four way too, bryan v hhh finishes in a double DQ or something, then they both go into the main event... it has to be, hopefully


There's a few different ways a fatal four way could happen. At this point, I don't really buy that there's any way it will be a triple threat. My guess is all 4 get in and Bryan pins either Orton or Batista to walk out with the belt. That allows the HHH/Bryan feud to continue. Hunter can just say that Bryan didn't technically beat him and go from there. At least that's what I'm hoping, because I love this little rivalry they have going.


----------



## Four Winds (Mar 25, 2014)

I said a few days back that the match could end as a four way if HHH screws DB again to cement his place in the main event. Going against his recent most powerful man in the company lines, Vince shows up to throw Bryan in the match. Creates a counterpart to side with Bryan who can actually help him stand against the Authority. I feel like that would be the best way to include both guys.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

THANOS said:


> No worries about that happening man.


cause they won't be around when Bryan's contract is up. :vince2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, I can't wait until people get tired of Bryan. Oh yeah, is true fans will stick by him, but over 75% of you will turn on him! Mark my words! But you already know that!


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

*THAT HHH Promo*

Sorry if people don't agree, but H's promo work tonight was one of the very best In a long time. Bryan had been great in this entire fued, but he has been outclassed promo-wise by the game. He has a bad reputation on the net and perhaps rightly so, but there can be no denial that H is the focal point of anything good about the build up to WM30. This feud has been excellent and Sundays match should top it off.

Potentially a MOTY candidate Sunday?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Is it just me or has HHH been awesome*

I know alot of you guys hate HHH and won't givve him any credit but he has did an amazing job in this fued with Daniel Bryan and in the COO role hes currently playing. The match im most looking forward to is the HHH v Bryan match I don't even care about the triple threat, Cena or Taker Lesnar match. 

I am not a big HHH hater I am also not a HHH lover, im just seeing it the way I see it and he has stepped it up in this fued, I would like to get you guys opinions on HHH and how you have seen him perform and if its the same way I see it.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Is it just me or has HHH been awesome*



BoundForMania said:


> I know alot of you guys hate HHH and won't givve him any credit but he has did an amazing job in this fued with Daniel Bryan and in the COO role hes currently playing. The match im most looking forward to is the HHH v Bryan match I don't even care about the triple threat, Cena or Taker Lesnar match.
> 
> I am not a big HHH hater I am also not a HHH lover, im just seeing it the way I see it and he has stepped it up in this fued, I would like to get you guys opinions on HHH and how you have seen him perform and if its the same way I see it.


He's been awesome since the 90's man. All theses kids that don't like him are DB tweeters. Without him still in the business, wrestling would be boring as he'll.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: THAT HHH Promo*

I thought it wasn't anything special. His usual average boring stuff. 

As far as Bryan/HHH being MOTY, we'll have to wait and see on that. It's a Bryan match, and HHH works well with guys like Bryan, so it's not out of the realm of possibility... but I don't know. Wyatts/Shield from EC provide some stiff competition, as well as potentially the Taker/Brock match at WM30. No matter what though, I expect a great match.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: THAT HHH Promo*

Triple H is the fucking man, I think he and Bryan will have one of the best matches of the year this Sunday.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: THAT HHH Promo*

DAT PROMO

http://youtu.be/7dvSRER30pQ


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: THAT HHH Promo*



Saddlerrad said:


> Sorry if people don't agree, but H's promo work tonight was one of the very best In a long time. Bryan had been great in this entire fued, but he has been outclassed promo-wise by the game. He has a bad reputation on the net and perhaps rightly so, but there can be no denial that H is the focal point of anything good about the build up to WM30. This feud has been excellent and Sundays match should top it off.
> 
> Potentially a MOTY candidate Sunday?


Exactly why he's one of my favs. He's been great since this all started back at SummerSlam.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Agreed, Triple H has been so fucking incredible as a heel in this feud, he almost had me wishing that he deserves to enter the triple threat main event, instead of Bryan.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree completely OP. Triple H, as shitty as his reputation is and as many people bitch about his political backstage games till today, is a hell of a wrestling talent. He's truly got it all and is someone anyone would love to work for them. His promo work has always been world class (especially as a heel) but I agree - he shone tonight brighter than he, or anyone had, in a long time.

Bryan's pops and positive reactions tell a story not only about the Daniel Bryan character, but also about how great of a villain Triple H is playing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I just watched it and legit lol'd. There's no way Triple H and his staff doesn't view wrestling internet sites.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I just watched it and legit lol'd. There's no way Triple H and his staff doesn't view wrestling internet sites.


They don't. All this stuff based on Twitter/facebook posts.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Contrarian said:


> They don't. All this stuff based on Twitter/facebook posts.


Yup. They didn't know about this stuff until they started expanding on Twitter/Facebook.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Loved it!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Same difference. Because all the social media and internet sites have said the same thing about him and the guys he buried for many years.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

so when can we expect kurt angle to rant on twitter then delete it??


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

What if Triple H screws DB and wins the match, but Vince comes out and turns the ME into a 4 way?

Both Triple H and Steph keep going on about how all of this belongs to them and so I just have to believe that Vince will return soon.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

p862011 said:


> so when can we expect kurt angle to rant on twitter then delete it??


Dude wants a job so he'll probably praise it.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Same difference. Because all the social media and internet sites have said the same thing about him and the guys he buried for many years.


Not really. There was none of this on twitter/facebook before HHH turned heel and the authority angle started. Internet sites have always complained, for years and years, it's not new and they have always been irrelevant, WWE has never acknowledged those idiots before. I believe it would go back to that once this angle is over.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope :usangle returns the night after WrestleMania and puts :hunter in the Ankle Lock


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Contrarian said:


> Not really. There was none of this on twitter/facebook before HHH turned heel and the authority angle started.


Are you serious?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Loved the show, the last couple minutes were terrible though


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

That Burial Video Package:hhh2


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

evilshade said:


> Loved the show, the last couple minutes were terrible though


Pure comedy :lmao :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JamesK said:


> Pure comedy :lmao :lmao


Backwardsland is always fun to live in I suppose. The IWC is the only place where you can go to find the truest hipsters. Only here can we all watch the same show and see the crowd die for most of it, until a certain run in where they explode louder than anything else on the show, and have someone on here view the show in complete contrast :lmao.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Poor Fandango.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Triple H is the GOAT HEEL. His promos have been the best part about this feud.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

He's doing a lot of smart mark promos, I love it. He's been great. The Fandango thing was great to point out how the crowd will chant absolutely anything. And the video package of Steiner, Goldberg, Angle, etc. was great as well.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Backwardsland is always fun to live in I suppose. The IWC is the only place where you can go to find the truest hipsters. Only here can we all watch the same show and see the crowd die for most of it, until a certain run in where they explode louder than anything else on the show, and have someone on here view the show in complete contrast :lmao.


So, I'm a "hipster" for disliking Daniel Bryan's lame character? I know I'm in the minority on this board when I say that, but that's called a difference of opinion. I'm well aware that he's over at the moment, but how long will that truly last? Stephanie and Hunter had to redirect the crowd from cheering CM Punk back to Bryan by leading that douchey chant tonight. Like they said... flavor of the day. By this time next year, I fully expect another internet darling to be all the rage around here, while Bryan is either back in the mid card, or being bitched about constantly.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

Im rooting for HHH to win the title ... I think it would be amazing.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

My jaw dropped when they showed Angle and Steiner, if I was HHH I would run as fast as I possibly could if I ever ran into Steiner.

Also the way he was running like a bitch from Bryan, I feel like he went out of his way to actually look scared of Bryan.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

GOAT heel. And by a large margin too.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

KingofKings1281 said:


> So, I'm a "hipster" for disliking Daniel Bryan's lame character? I know I'm in the minority on this board when I say that, but that's called a difference of opinion. *I'm well aware that he's over at the moment, but how long will that truly last? *Stephanie and Hunter had to redirect the crowd from cheering CM Punk back to Bryan by leading that douchey chant tonight. *Like they said... flavor of the day. By this time next year, I fully expect another internet darling to be all the rage around here, while Bryan is either back in the mid card, or being bitched about constantly.*


You say bullshit like this and you want from people to take seriously.

Also 2012 called...It said that you missed 2 years...


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Shitty promo. And the burial of Fandango was completely unnecessary. Why do that? Why would we be entertained by hearing someone that's been handed everything complaining about someone being a fad? The WWE made him into a fad by overdoing it. That's hardly the fans' fault when Jerry is going on about "Fandangoing".


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That was awesome.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

i thought it was hilarious when Steph was doing the Yes chant and then made fun of the audience for following around like sheep.

the funny thing is thats how i see most daniel bryans, and i shouldn't even call them Bryan fans because really 90% of Bryan fans are just on the bandwagon to chant Yes.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Ecoces said:


> i thought it was hilarious when Steph was doing the Yes chant and then made fun of the audience for following around like sheep.
> 
> the funny thing is thats how i see most daniel bryans, and i shouldn't even call them Bryan fans because really 90% of Bryan fans are just on the bandwagon to chant Yes.


You forgot to mention that they chant his name because it is catchy....

You people are trying to hard..


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

JamesK said:


> You say bullshit like this and you want from people to take seriously.
> 
> Also 2012 called...It said that you missed 2 years...


While reading my "bullshit", it appears you missed my main point. If Bryan goes in and levels all of Evolution clean at Mania and continues to be booked like that, the vast majority will turn on him quicker than it takes you to respond to this post. He's been over for quite a while, but everyone always thought he was being held down and not given his rightful place on the card. He's the ultimate underdog. If you take that away from him, what do you have? Another John Cena that can't work the crowd like he does. And, no, I'm not talking about getting people to chant one word, I'm talking about when you have a split crowd and have to deal with some boo's. I don't think Bryan has the mic skills to counteract that.

Listen, he seems like a nice guy, and although I can't stand his current character, I more than recognize the talent he has. I'm just saying when he finally gets to that solid top spot on the card, I think things will go south for him. People around here will find the next underdog to root for that's being "buried" or "held down", and they'll bitch and complain that Bryan has held the title too long, or his act is getting stale. It's the nature of the business.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

KingofKings1281 said:


> So, I'm a "hipster" for disliking Daniel Bryan's lame character? I know I'm in the minority on this board when I say that, but that's called a difference of opinion. I'm well aware that he's over at the moment, but how long will that truly last? Stephanie and Hunter had to redirect the crowd from cheering CM Punk back to Bryan by leading that douchey chant tonight. Like they said... flavor of the day. By this time next year, I fully expect another internet darling to be all the rage around here, while Bryan is either back in the mid card, or being bitched about constantly.


when will you guys get it this isn't some flavor of the day or some kind of flash in the pan reaction that will only last acouple weeks

stop acting like this is zack ryder woo woo woo

daniel bryan has been insanely over for well over a year and has been in the main event picture since august


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KingofKings1281 said:


> So, I'm a "hipster" for disliking Daniel Bryan's lame character? I know I'm in the minority on this board when I say that, but that's called a difference of opinion. I'm well aware that he's over at the moment, but how long will that truly last? Stephanie and Hunter had to redirect the crowd from cheering CM Punk back to Bryan by leading that douchey chant tonight. Like they said... flavor of the day. By this time next year, I fully expect another internet darling to be all the rage around here, while Bryan is either back in the mid card, or being bitched about constantly.


Hipster for disliking Bryan? No. But hipsters generally hate what the majority likes and only latch onto things that the paying majority either dislikes or doesn't care about. If you were to tell me that you hate Bryan, Wyatt, the Shield, and Cesaro, and like Batista, Khali, Sheamus, Ryback and Orton, then yes by the very definition you would be a Hipster. Since I only know that you dislike Bryan, then that's fine and to each their own, since there's nowhere near enough information to call you a hipster.

As for the flavor of the day/month/year comment, well Bryan has been tremendously over ever since Mania 28, and there's no sign of that slowing down. Keep in mind when the guy was fired in 2010, the only reason he was resigned was because of popular demand. The fans chanted his name for several shows and payperviews after the firing and all they had seen of him in the WWE at that point was an NXT rookie failure who lost every match. 

The fact is, people love Daniel Bryan, and even detractors need to realize his overness isn't going away after he wins the title, it will only grow!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

It was nice to see him put over Fandango


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Hipster for disliking Bryan? No. But hipsters generally hate what the majority likes and only latch onto things that the paying majority either dislikes or doesn't care about. If you were to tell me that you hate Bryan, Wyatt, the Shield, and Cesaro, and like Batista, Khali, Sheamus, Ryback and Orton, then yes by the very definition you would be a Hipster. Since I only know that you dislike Bryan, then that's fine and to each their own, since there's nowhere near enough information to call you a hipster.
> 
> As for the flavor of the day/month/year comment, well Bryan has been tremendously over ever since Mania 28, and there's no sign of that slowing down. Keep in mind when the guy was fired in 2010, the only reason he was resigned was because of popular demand. The fans chanted his name for several shows and payperviews after the firing and all they had seen of him in the WWE at that point was an NXT rookie failure who lost every match.
> 
> The fact is, people love Daniel Bryan, and even detractors need to realize his overness isn't going away after he wins the title, it will only grow!


See, that's the thing. I love Wyatt's character, I like Cesaro, and I'm in the minority when I say that I'm a fan of Batista and Orton. It's all a matter of personal preference. I'm not one of these people that just walk into a thread and say "Bryan sucks and is boring" and leave without an explanation. I try to illustrate my opinion and have a conversation.


----------



## lanceuppercut (Jan 3, 2012)

It's easier to bury your opponents when you buried your dick in Stephanie McMahon.

Without her juggs and her ass, he would been a upper mid-carder.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm just going to disregard anyone who calls Bryan a flash in the pan. I'm just going to assume you started watching wrestling within the last month. Bryan's been oen of the most over guys in the company for the past two and a half years, long before he was involved with HHH.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KingofKings1281 said:


> See, that's the thing. I love Wyatt's character, I like Cesaro, and I'm in the minority when I say that I'm a fan of Batista and Orton. It's all a matter of personal preference. I'm not one of these people that just walk into a thread and say "Bryan sucks and is boring" and leave without an explanation. I try to illustrate my opinion and have a conversation.


Well I'm glad to hear that! We have some common ground for our tastes then I see :! As long as you leave a justifiable response than it's perfectly fair. KO Bossy is one of my favourite posters on here and he and I could not be more different with some of our tastes in wrestlers. If you feel Bryan's gimmick, mic work, and goofy appearance is not for you, that's certainly fair and fine. Not everyone loved Austin or Rock in the AE, but they got over and stayed over because the majority did. All I'd like to see from detractors is just to recognize that personal tastes should never clash with facts. For instance, it would be a lie to say that Bryan is a fad like Zach Ryder and will fizzle out, because we are privy to information that disproves that possibility. The fact is Bryan is firing on all cylinders financially and publicly. I don't need to elaborate with the details too much, but..

*Financially*
- He's doing quite well in the ratings, 
- Headlining his own live event tour (selling out house shows with the Big Show as the only other star), 
- Merch sales (2nd online and on live tours to Cena)
- Buyrates are up from previous years in most Bryan headlined payperviews

*Publicly*
- The USA Today article sums it all up pretty nicely

This is why I only see his star growing after Mania, and it truly is a very rare opinion to think otherwise.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

THANOS said:


> Magnificent promo tonight, which I think was done to hopefully stop the fans from jumping from Bryan to someone else after he wins the title. I don't think we'll have to worry about that since Bryan has been this over for a good 2 years now and it's translating in the ratings for his segments and merch sales, but it was certainly a nice touch. HHH is really getting Bryan more over during this feud and I'm loving every minute of it, but I do wish we could see a career defining promo out of Bryan tonight.



Yep, Triple H is making Bryan evermore "cemented" with his overtly taunting and supercilious promos. 



BarneyArmy said:


>


:lmao Golden.



p862011 said:


> That Burial Video Package:hhh2


Sheer brilliance.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Well I'm glad to hear that! We have some common ground for our tastes then I see :! As long as you leave a justifiable response than it's perfectly fair. KO Bossy is one of my favourite posters on here and he and I could not be more different with some of our tastes in wrestlers. If you feel Bryan's gimmick, mic work, and goofy appearance is not for you, that's certainly fair and fine. Not everyone loved Austin or Rock in the AE, but they got over and stayed over because the majority did. All I'd like to see from detractors is just to recognize that personal tastes should never clash with facts. For instance, it would be a lie to say that Bryan is a fad like Zach Ryder and will fizzle out, because we are privy to information that disproves that possibility. The fact is Bryan is firing on all cylinders financially and publicly. I don't need to elaborate with the details too much, but..
> 
> *Financially*
> - He's doing quite well in the ratings,
> ...


I know posts tend to get overlooked on here, but my last post on page 9 kind of sums up my line of thinking. Like I said previously, he seems like a cool guy and I certainly see his talent. I just think once he finally cements himself at the top, he's going to have problems.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

HHH talking in code about politically holding guys down is brilliant? This place is insane.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

THANOS said:


> If you were to tell me that you hate Bryan, Wyatt, the Shield, and Cesaro, and like Batista, Khali, Sheamus, Ryback and Orton, then yes by the very definition you would be a Hipster.


Thank god you are here to set that into law.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I thought the whole thing was stupid... nobody cares about Hunter anymore


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KingofKings1281 said:


> I know posts tend to get overlooked on here, but my last post on page 9 kind of sums up my line of thinking. Like I said previously, he seems like a cool guy and I certainly see his talent. I just think once he finally cements himself at the top, he's going to have problems.


This is a fair assertion, but my post above was created just to show you how drastic that prediction is. It would make sense if it wasn't catching on outside of live crowds, but the information we have accessible to us tells us it emphatically is.



ModernError said:


> Thank god you are here to set that into law.


:clap I'll be honest, that did make me laugh :lol. My comment wasn't a disservice to people who like those wrestlers, but more so an example of choosing to like the direct opposite of what the majority likes, which by very definition is hipster behavior.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


>




So much trolling in that Fandango thing. HHH just being one of the GOATs as usual.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

i cant believe hhh had the audacity to put steiner in the video. hhh is just jealous that steiner has the _*largest errmms in the werld*_ and that he's _*wrestled a lot of countries!*_ hhh should *get his bags!* but its ok cause i'm sure steiner's got hhh _*mesmermized*_ by his body. and at wm30 when steiner makes a surprise return, he'll put him in the steiner recliner and whisper in his ear *SIZE DOES MATTER BITCH!*


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

fandango is already buried el torito eliminated him from the rumble and he constantly loses to santino triple h just has to bury him some more lol


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

CrystalFissure said:


> Shitty promo. And the burial of Fandango was completely unnecessary. Why do that? Why would we be entertained by hearing someone that's been handed everything complaining about someone being a fad? The WWE made him into a fad by overdoing it. That's hardly the fans' fault when Jerry is going on about "Fandangoing".


How exactly did he bury Fandango? Triple H called him a great talent and a B+, maybe an A player.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

getting x-pac heat =/= good heel


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> getting x-pac heat =/= good heel


I give up.. I just give up..:faint:


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Surprised they showed big poppa pump. Will we see an appearance this Sunday?


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

I just love HHH, don't care what people say, he knows that some people really hate him and he trolls them hard lol...
IMO best heel ever...


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

There was no need for the video, he proved his point enough with the promo.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

He wasn't burying fandango
He was burying the marks who did the dance

Even though it was the WWE's fault the thing died by trying to hard to make fandangoing a thing


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

As a guy that's hated HHH since 97, I gotta say his mic skills have been on point during this feud.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

BigEvil2012 said:


> I just love HHH, don't care what people say, he knows that some people really hate him and he trolls them hard lol...
> IMO best heel ever...


He's not trolling anyone. He knows there are weak fans who want to give him the benefit of the doubt like real gullible hicks. Was he trolling when he went over Booker at WM 19 for no reason? How about when Punk got hot and he beat him after Summerslam out of the blue? Smart, eh? Fans sure was wrong about him, weren't they? Bryan is where he is because fans saw through the Cena/Batista/Orton bullshit at 3 straight PPVs. HHH was the one trying to be tweener...where was the ttrolling in that? It was garbage character work and a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

In all honestly,

If you think it's Triple H's fault, you're wrong. It's us. It's us who joins in a craze that we think that's popular.
People didnt like CM Punk when he was a heel (I only knew a few from IWC/twitter) as much as he was a face + him joining random tag team matches + him in the last few moments of his feud with The Shield.
People didnt like Daniel Bryan much when he won his first title run and only started to like him when he joined with Kane.

See the pattern?
We support the talent but when it isnt popular anymore, fans move on to the next craze. Right now that is Daniel Bryan + that is why HHH & Stephanie are trying to end the YES Movement because they know fans will support another wrestler once this all fades.


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

HHH's list:

Booker T
Scott Steiner
RVD
CM Punk
Chris Jericho
Mick Foley
Goldberg
Kurt Angle
Jeff Hardy

Next up in line, Daniel Bryan 

Do it HHH! Bury that goat faced troll


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

man, would LOVE to see a new Steiner shoot promo on him.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Monterossa said:


> getting x-pac heat =/= good heel


Don't you have ballet class? Seems more your style.

Good heels are there to be vehemently and believably hated. Anything less is pulling punches and softballing sh*t.

I mean, just look at Bray Wyatt... for all that he is, he isn't even in the zipcode yet of a real heel like Hunter. Slapping a goat mask on Cena is the best he can do? Really?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Magnificent promo tonight, which I think was done to hopefully stop the fans from jumping from Bryan to someone else after he wins the title. I don't think we'll have to worry about that since Bryan has been this over for a good 2 years now and it's translating in the ratings for his segments and merch sales, but it was certainly a nice touch. HHH is really getting Bryan more over during this feud and I'm loving every minute of it, but I do wish we could see a career defining promo out of Bryan tonight.


Exactly. It was a heel promo, but with a very serious actual message from WWE. You want Daniel Bryan? Okay, fine. But this road runs two ways, so if we do this for you, stay with him. Buy his merchandise, watch his PPV matches -- support him and we will support you. 

It's understandable IMO. This is a large part of the reason they've been so reluctant to replace Cena for so long. This promo essentially holds Bryan fans to a promise.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

I thought the video was great.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> He wasn't burying fandango
> He was burying the marks who did the dance
> 
> Even though it was the WWE's fault the thing died by trying to hard to make fandangoing a thing


did'nt he get a concussion tho i am sure they hurt his push more than anything


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

The video was great, and now I want Steiner back in the WWE. Even just a couple of spots on rhe preshow/backstage pass would be great.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

HHH winning over the new era of the IWC buy talking about them in promos,

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

Wagg said:


> man, would LOVE to see a new Steiner shoot promo on him.


This

:yum:


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> getting x-pac heat =/= good heel


CAN YOU JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP with this "x-pac heat" ?

For the IWC every heel have the "mysterious x-pac heat".


----------



## jc_ultimate (Apr 1, 2014)

Xderby said:


> CAN YOU JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP with this "x-pac heat" ?
> 
> For the IWC every heel have the "mysterious x-pac heat".


A little over the top to think that some people might be sick of HHH on TV considering he has been there for like two decades. I'm not going to claim that he is currently getting X-Pac heat, but if he somehow walks away with the title then I would totally support that idea. It will be the biggest X-Pac heat since X-Pac. I don't think he will, so that point is mute. I just think your reaction is over the top, because as I said it's quite possible that some viewers are in fact sick and tired of HHH being on TV if for no other reason than longevity.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

> Even though it was the WWE's fault the thing died by trying to hard to make fandangoing a thing


Not to mention they booked him like shit. Same they did to Ryder, Sandow, Barrett, Ryback, Ziggler, etc... basically anyone who has gotten over recently.

Good promo and clip. At least they realize they've fucked over people who had the fans support time and time again, it's a start.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Not to mention they booked him like shit. Same they did to Ryder, Sandow, Barrett, Ryback, Ziggler, etc... basically anyone who has gotten over recently.
> 
> Good promo and clip. At least they realize they've fucked over people who had the fans support time and time again, it's a start.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


honestly i dont think wwe tries to bury these guys or they hate them i honestly believe wwe just like the iwc has a low attention span they probably got bored with a certain guy who did'nt keep thier attention long enough and moved on to someone else


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Triple H is abolsutely on fire at the moment, he deserves to go over Bryan and win the main event.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Overall, the video package *could* be seen as burial but they didnt bury anyone on the active roster so who gives one? It makes HHH look strong which is exactly what he needs to look to make Bryan look more impressive.

With how theyve just painted HHH they have made Bryan look better than all those guys if he wins.

They could of shown clips of HHH destroying Cena, Orton, Batista, Sheamus etc but they totally saved the active roster from being involved.

In terms of Fandango, didnt HHH pay him a huge compliment and say he is way more talented than the crowd give him credit for? And that he's an A-player?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I love the fact that he has taken every single terrible thing said about him over the years, exploited it and made it even worse. This is by far one of the best stretches of his career and the trolling is just on another level. He's proving why he is one of the best damn heels we've ever had. This segment killed me :lmao

:hunter

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

edge was the only top iwc favorite who was able to escape the golden shovel

thank god he went to smackdown lol


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Did Triple H really beat them?

I mean let's look at it this way,

Y2J - 2x New York times best selling author, rock musician, first undisputed champion.
Goldberg = greatest undefeated streak in pro wrestling history and couldn't give two shits about wrestling now.
Booker T - Currently with the company, just semi-retired.
Scott Steiner - everyone knows he could probably kill any wrestler in a real life fight.
RVD - Wasn't buried by Triple H, was buried by controlled substance act of 1970.
Kurt Angle - Has won Olympic gold medal.
Mick Foley - 1# new york times bestselling author
Jeff Hardy - Overachieved in wrestling and making great coin working small dates each year.

I loved the Triple H promo, don't get me wrong, but to claim he's buried them all is hilarity at its finest, its like his wife is claiming he's the most popular kid at school when everyone else has gone on to become an adult. What makes it all work is the line is draws between being real and entertainment, I believe this promo, I believe Triple H truly does feel good about himself for stepping over all that talent on his way to the top, and it's great they're using it for story lines, because its true. 

Still think all those guys are awesome though.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice, standard trolling stuff, nothing special.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

that was one of the best promos ever, fucking Triple h, I love that guy..


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> If the Legend Killer came back and took out HHH and Hogan--Bryan's "Yes Movement" would be over and he'd be flavor of last month.
> 
> Bryan could never be as over as The Legend Killer. And I'm not Orton fan.


You're living in dream land. Daniel Bryan is far more over than anyone since 2003 Hollywood Rock. That is not an opinion, that is a fact. I'm sorry.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

It was a piece of pure golden art but I didnt know HHH buried angle in the past, that seems a bit impossible


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not really a huge HHH fan but he makes excellent points about most of those guys.... people would have gotten tired of Booker T, Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy, etc being the "main guy" in the company. I think Chris Jericho and possibly RVD are exceptions, while Goldberg was never going to last too long in WWE anyways. At least the heat HHH gets has been constant when he's been a heel over this 20 year WWE career and whenever he's been face he was still one of the most over guys in the company. Could any of those guys really keep that up? Again aside from Y2J I very much doubt it.

He was essentially pointing out that just because certain guys are over with the crowd for a period doesn't mean they should be the main guys.

In this context I believe Bryan is different though, none of them have ever been this over. And I think the whole feud is going to be about Bryan proving HHH wrong.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Look what Sting's got to look forward too. 

:woolcock


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

OisinS94 said:


> I'm not really a huge HHH fan but he makes excellent points about most of those guys.... people would have gotten tired of Booker T, Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy, etc being the "main guy" in the company. I think Chris Jericho and possibly RVD are exceptions, while Goldberg was never going to last too long in WWE anyways. At least the heat HHH gets has been constant when he's been a heel over this 20 year WWE career and whenever he's been face he was still one of the most over guys in the company. Could any of those guys really keep that up? Again aside from Y2J I very much doubt it.
> 
> He was essentially pointing out that just because certain guys are over with the crowd for a period doesn't mean they should be the main guys.
> 
> In this context I believe Bryan is different though, none of them have ever been this over. And I think the whole feud is going to be about Bryan proving HHH wrong.


Booker T had a legitimate shot to be a huge face in the company and Triple H going over him at Mania was honestly a mistake.



truelove said:


> It was a piece of pure golden art but I didnt know HHH buried angle in the past, that seems a bit impossible


He didn't. Both of the clips of Trips and Angle in the video are from matches Triple H lost. In fact the only thing close to being buried by Triple H for Angle would be when Trips returned from his first quad injury and sort of took a shit on Angle. But it was very brief, and Triple H was a face so it doesn't even fit with the point the rest of the video was making.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah angle felt out of place in that video he is a 4 time wwe champion and beat triple h in like their only ppv match at rumble 2001 and main evented mania over triple h at wm 19


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> I love the fact that he has taken every single terrible thing said about him over the years, exploited it and made it even worse. This is by far one of the best stretches of his career and the trolling is just on another level. He's proving why he is one of the best damn heels we've ever had. This segment killed me :lmao
> 
> :hunter
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


^This. I've never been as interested in the HHH character as I am right now. He's working it to a T, him AND his wifey. Who is a natural heel all by herself, but together with Trips... it works. It just.. works..



CNB said:


> Did Triple H really beat them?
> 
> I mean let's look at it this way,
> 
> ...


But isn't that the really ironic part here? People claim he's a serial-burier all the time.. he probably doesn't see it that way himself, but now he's running with it melding the "perceived" reality with the storyline. All the pieces are falling into place. It's sheer genius. Can not hate.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuroNeko said:


> This fucker is the #1 asshole in the world right now.
> 
> Just look at this face :hunter


:lmao Agreed completely!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

OisinS94 said:


> He was essentially pointing out that just because certain guys are over with the crowd for a period doesn't mean they should be the main guys.


But who the fuck is he to say that?

It was a good promo and I enjoyed it but I feel like a lot of people are getting pulled into kayfabe now by talking about how he had a point. Fans didn't grow tired of these fads, they died because booking screwed them. And I'm not talking about Booker or Foley or those guys being fads (though booking did screw them too), I mean the guys I listed for more recent examples: Ryback, Ryder, Miz, Fandango, etc. They either get paired with Cena who one way or another sucks them of their fan support or booking gets bored as someone else mentioned because they can't handle pushing more than one guy at once. 

Fangdango is a good example of both actually. It wasn't Cena but WWE as a whole, shoving the whole Fandangoing thing until it became worn out. Didn't help that wrestlings' creepy grandpa Jerry Lawler came up talking about how radical it was. It wasn't like booking helped him either: has Fandango even done anything since beating Jericho at Wrestlemania? Not his fault his booking has been awful.

Basically my point is that the "fad" argument is a load of crap. It all came and comes down to booking. Book the fan favorites well and people will still love them. Book them to get Cena cheered (Ryder, Nexus), or do absolutely nothing with them (Sandow, Miz), or force something about them down everyone's throats (Fandango, and to be honest I'm slightly worried that they're going to go overboard with the whole YES movement thing) and the reactions will neuter somewhat. 

But I don't think that had anything to do with the guys in the video package. That was more a list of people who booking also failed in some way or another (well maybe not Hardy) but to call any of them fads is just ridiculous.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

It was a little annoying because he kept repeating himself. But overall I enjoyed it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I loved it, another amazing heel promo by HHH.

Not necessarily burying anyone but putting himself over, making us want to see him fall. I loved it, his been honestly GOAT heel material these pasts months.

Sold the beating at the end, to perfection as well, can't wait for Sunday.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

They need to make a Burial compilation DVD 

:hunter


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Thought the promo was pretty good.... was interesting seeing them mention almost all of those guys, Goldberg to Scott Steiner to Jeff Hardy. I know people were saying Fandango got buried, to be honest I thought him putting Fandango over a bit nullified "the burial".... he wasn't bashing the guy, just using him to get a point across... a valid point. Overall though I would like to see a burial DVD if it came out.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Seriously, this entire stretch during the Road to WM has been the best mic work he has had in this company.
> 
> Can't stop laughing


This was an awesome video!!!


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Hunter's just insecure cause he knows Scotty could show his girl what a real man is all about if really wanted to. :lel


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

CNB said:


> Did Triple H really beat them?
> 
> I mean let's look at it this way,
> 
> ...


:ti :ti
Are you serious with this post?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Is fun cuz it's true... since WrestleMania 2000 the real winner is alwways Triple H.


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

To be honest I'm kinda looking forward to the Reign of Terror Retirement Tour.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

AM I FUCKIN GOING OVER?!?!? :trips


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

CNB said:


> Did Triple H really beat them?
> 
> I mean let's look at it this way,
> 
> ...



Yes, he did. When he married the bosses daughter and guaranteed himself a piece of the pie called World Wrestling Entertainment. Where are the other guys now?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I found it hilarious, Id love to know what guys like Steiner and Goldberg think about this. Hunter was giving us a video package of the #ShovelMovement. Triple H always is at his best when he is a heel, it comes off natural to him and he knows how to get heat. Love him or hate him, the guys brilliant at what he does .

He is indeed The Game.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

evilshade said:


> Yes, he did. When he married the bosses daughter and guaranteed himself a piece of the pie called World Wrestling Entertainment. Where are the other guys now?


/thread


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Vin Ghostal said:


> You're living in dream land. Daniel Bryan is far more over than anyone since 2003 Hollywood Rock. That is not an opinion, that is a fact. I'm sorry.


Seems to me you haven't watch a single show since 2003 TBH.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> *But who the fuck is he to say that?*
> 
> It was a good promo and I enjoyed it but I feel like a lot of people are getting pulled into kayfabe now by talking about how he had a point. Fans didn't grow tired of these fads, they died because booking screwed them. And I'm not talking about Booker or Foley or those guys being fads (though booking did screw them too), I mean the guys I listed for more recent examples: Ryback, Ryder, Miz, Fandango, etc. They either get paired with Cena who one way or another sucks them of their fan support or booking gets bored as someone else mentioned because they can't handle pushing more than one guy at once.
> 
> ...


Who the fuck are you to say who the fuck is he to say that?:draper2


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Seems to me you haven't watch a single show since 2003 TBH.


I have though. Bryan has been the most consistently over star since Eddie Guerrero was a alive and carrying pro wrestling on his back in 2005. Don't forget...people were chanting for Bryan OVER CM Punk at Over The Limit 2012 because there was no denying he was better. And no one has gotten the kind of standing ovations he's got for months now except for the Rock during his last return. Raw was in Washington DC when Rock was champion before Mania 29 last year...standing ovation. Bryan went crazy when Bryan beat up HHH. 

And let's not forget when he turned on Wyatt in the cage....top PG era crowd interaction of the era.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes Era said:


> I have though. Bryan has been the most consistently over star since Eddie Guerrero was a alive and carrying pro wrestling on his back in 2005. Don't forget...people were chanting for Bryan OVER CM Punk at Over The Limit 2012 because there was no denying he was better. And no one has gotten the kind of standing ovations he's got for months now except for the Rock during his last return. Raw was in Washington DC when Rock was champion before Mania 29 last year...standing ovation. Bryan went crazy when Bryan beat up HHH.
> 
> And let's not forget when he turned on Wyatt in the cage....top PG era crowd interaction of the era.


I'm not arguing that he's over huge, I'm saying you people are understating people like Cena, Orton, Hardy's popularity at their peaks.

You could make an argument for Bryan being more over, sure. But all these people with their " And it's not even close" Comments sound idiotic. Gross over-exaggeration.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't see that video as a burial at all. A bunch of clips showing me my favorite ever guys in wrestling, then pissing me off by trying to tell me HHH is better than all of them. 

Good job, WWE, now I have remembered a bunch of cool shit, AND I hate HHH even more. Job done.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

I love how much he trolls


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Triple H: He Buries Them Alive*

- Vic


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

This is great.

The IWC has been falsely claiming that HHH has buried every one of his opponents ever, while flaking out on Daniel Bryan.

So HHH actually buries all of his opponents, and calls out the fans for flaking out on DB.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome promo. Might'a been a bit pretentious as pretty much everyone showed there was or is more popular than him; being booked over them doesn't really take anything away from them, especially with examples like Goldberg, who he never actually beat clean.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I think the whole playing the smarks about wanting to be a part of something is analogous to the Yes Movement in correlation to art imitating life with Occupy Wall Street and the Tea Party movement. It's just a part of the angle. The crowd messing around with the Fandango theme music was more of a reaction of how completely sucky and formulaic Raw has become. The Fandango-ing has been replaced with CM Punk chants and other things like chanting JBL...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> HHH didn't bury the talent, he buried the crowd - he doesn't want to give Bryan the rub of a lifetime, only to have the fans tire of him and move on to the next "terribly misused/underpushed guy" of the moment. If HHH jobs to Bryan and then Bryan wins the title at WM the wwe wants to make damn sure he has staying power - this was HHH sort of throwing down the gauntlet to the fans that "listen, you're going to get what you wanted here - you better stick with him".


In the case of Mankind,RVD,Y2J the crowd never gave up on them though...especially with Mankind...I also think the overall fanbase would've stuck with RVD. WWE wasn't ready for a top star who openly smoke weed though I guess,and also RVD is limited on the mic.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I thought the promo and he video were great but the only thing that had me cracking up is how HHH acts like he doesn't have a shtick. You know like spitting water all over the place before every match. Or having 9 million nick names. Or being the "sledgehammer guy." Or dressing like Conan the barbarian on his way to the ring. I think it all did a good job of making HHH look like a beast and getting him heel heat, but at the same time he kind of just buried the entire industry. I can't think of anyone who was atleast an upper-midcarder who didn't have some type of shtick.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Lord Humongous said:


> I think the whole playing the smarks about wanting to be a part of something is analogous to the Yes Movement in correlation to art imitating life with Occupy Wall Street and the Tea Party movement. It's just a part of the angle. The crowd messing around with the Fandango theme music was more of a reaction of how completely sucky and formulaic Raw has become. The Fandango-ing has been replaced with CM Punk chants and other things like chanting JBL...


WM29 and the Raw the next night changed the WWE forever. People payed a ton of money to fly from all over the world into New York for Wrestlemania and what they were given was a lame ass predictable show, with really bad matches on it like Fandango v. Jericho and Ryback v. Henry. So the fans just had fun the next night. I think the Raw after this Mania is going to be a completely different story. Bryan winning the title will keep everyone happy.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Loved the video package. It was good to see current TNA guys on the screen because I don't know when will we ever get to see them again. Lol...At least Triple H did help put them over as legit opponents and not jokes.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

I loved how Triple H is incorporating all the reasons why the IWC hates him into his character. He's just pure gold right now. I love how he buried the holy hell outta Fandango then tried to save it by saving he was talented. Too late, man. Fandango is dead now, lol.

Triple H has just been brilliant lately.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

KingofKings1281 said:


> Either way, I'm damn excited to see how this all turns out on Sunday. Anything less than a fatal four way match for the title would be a disappointment. *Hell, Hunter and Bryan deserve to be in that match more than the two that were already in it. Bryan is the hottest thing going at the moment, and HHH has carried the majority of the promo work with all three of them. Both of them NEED to be added to the main event.*


Bryan wins at Wrestlemania, Triple H is COO and says fuck that and puts himself in the title match anyway.


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

Those of you getting legit worked up are just buying deeper into it.

Newsflash, WWE KNOWS what you think about Triple H, and it's using it to blur the lines for you, to, and wait for it, MAKE HIM A BETTER HEEL.

Those of you sitting there thinking you know him are idiots. Until you meet him, spend time with him, you don't know shit, whether it's about the people he buried (or the reasons and who made it happen), or how he is backstage.

I judge a man on what I see for myself PERSONALLY, and personally I don't care who they are in real life, I am not here to read celebrity gossip, I want to be entertained. As far as I can see, Triple H is a stunning heel talent (he is, hate to break it to you), and has done a great job with NXT and things such as Bruno Sammartino.

Everything else is just heresay from bitter employees. Cream rises to the top, Triple H couldn't stop Stone Cold (Not that he was in a position too), he couldn't stop The Rock, didn't stop Cena, and isn't stopping D-Bry. The best will always rise to the upper card.

TH


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

bryan winning now is far too predictable... something is going to occur


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

meh The Burial thing was OK. They kept showing the same wrestlers over and over. Booker T/Steiner/RVD/Jericho/Hardy/Angle/Goldberg.

The Best part was when he talked Bryan and the Yes chant being a fad and mentioning Fandango. This worked above all else because there's some truth to it.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Triple H Promo*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOFv84fJ6D0

I really liked this. Would have been epic if they had Punk in the video somewhere. I think HHH has really stepped it up over the last month or so, he has been the perfect heel and the catalyst in the transformation of a dour looking main event to the match everybody is looking forward to the most.

I hope the show closes as a fatal four way, rather than a triple threat. Somehow.


----------

